# Chuck Norris Witze



## pingu77 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

wer kennt ihr nicht, CHUCK NORRIS!

und wer kenn denn seine Witze nicht?!

Ich wollte hier mal nen Thread eröffnen, wo ihr alle eure besten Chuck Norris Witze posten könnt, ich fang gleich mal an

Wenn Chuck Norris schwimmen könnte, wäre Ariel keine Meerjungfrau mehr, sondern nur noch eine Meerfrau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Mai 2008)

Was genau hat das mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## Epimetheus (21. Mai 2008)

War das nicht mal vor 2 Jahren sowas in? Böse böse Drogen.......


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

hahaha ich kenne einen:!!


Chuck Norris kann Threads zu machen ohne registriert, angemeldet oder Mod zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave-LAb (21. Mai 2008)

Jemand der 73 Beiträge schreiben kann, sollte es auch packen das ins richtige Forum zu posten.

/Vote4Slap


----------



## bartman223 (21. Mai 2008)

close... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder verschieben ins off topic (kA obs sowas hier gibt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hf


----------



## Lizard King (21. Mai 2008)

gerade frisch geschlüpft oder was?

Chuck Norris Facts sind schon 3 Jahre alt *gähn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich befürchte, das der Großteil der Buffed-"Kohmunithy" nicht alt genug ist,
um _wirklich_ zu wissen, wer Chuck Norris ist.
Jo, jetzt schnell noch einer, der einen Wikipedia-Eintrag copy-pasted, ohne ihn zu lesen, nur um das Gegenteil zu beweisen.... los!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

1940 in Ryan, Oklahoma; eigentlich Carlos Ray Norris Jr.) ist ein US-amerikanischer Action-Schauspieler.

Chuck Norris ist ausführender Produzent und Hauptdarsteller von Walker, Texas Ranger, einer erfolgreichen US-Fernsehserie. Größere Bekanntheit erlangte er als Filmgegner von Bruce Lee in Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu und durch die dreiteilige Kinofilmreihe Missing-in-Action.


----------



## theduke666 (21. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1940 in Ryan, Oklahoma; eigentlich Carlos Ray Norris Jr.) ist ein US-amerikanischer Action-Schauspieler.
> 
> Chuck Norris ist ausführender Produzent und Hauptdarsteller von Walker, Texas Ranger, einer erfolgreichen US-Fernsehserie. Größere Bekanntheit erlangte er als Filmgegner von Bruce Lee in Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu und durch die dreiteilige Kinofilmreihe Missing-in-Action.


Ok, nicht Wikipedia.
Moviereporter.net als Quelle hätte man trotzdem angeben sollen/müssen...


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

irgenwann wurde chuck norris so fett und langweilig das er in der luft stecken blieb-
und sofu nutzen


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ok, nicht Wikipedia.
> Moviereporter.net als Quelle hätte man trotzdem angeben sollen/müssen...



nönö ich bin gehorsam  das IST Wiki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattzomix (21. Mai 2008)

ich finde frauenwitze viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fang mal an:

Wieviele Neger braucht man um 1000 Toiletten zu reinigen?


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

mattzomix schrieb:


> ich finde frauenwitze viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was hat das mti frauen zu tun??


----------



## mattzomix (21. Mai 2008)

wenn ichs auflöse wirst dus wissen^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

mattzomix schrieb:


> wenn ichs auflöse wirst dus wissen^^



Tus nicht  der Anfang ist schon Mist


----------



## mattzomix (21. Mai 2008)

och menno >.>


----------



## Fauzi (21. Mai 2008)

wer A sagt muss auch B sagen, und in dem Falle wird noch ein K&B angehängt für Kick&Bann..^^


----------



## Deadwool (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (21. Mai 2008)

ROFL


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

/reportet


----------



## riggedi (21. Mai 2008)

@ mattzomix:

Ich rezitiere nicht mal Deine Aussage, weil mir das zu peinlich wäre, denn dein Post ist unter aller Sau!

Riggedi

PS: /reported


----------



## Lomiraan (21. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, das der Großteil der Buffed-"Kohmunithy" nicht alt genug ist,
> um _wirklich_ zu wissen, wer Chuck Norris ist.
> Jo, jetzt schnell noch einer, der einen Wikipedia-Eintrag copy-pasted, ohne ihn zu lesen, nur um das Gegenteil zu beweisen.... los!




Chuck Norris (* 10. März 1940 in Ryan, Oklahoma; eigentlich Carlos Ray Norris Jr.) ist ein US-amerikanischer Action-Schauspieler.

Chuck Norris ist ausführender Produzent und Hauptdarsteller von Walker, Texas Ranger, einer erfolgreichen US-Fernsehserie. Größere Bekanntheit erlangte er als Filmgegner von Bruce Lee in Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu und durch die dreiteilige Kinofilmreihe Missing-in-Action.


xD


----------



## -PuRity- (21. Mai 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Chuck Norris (* 10. März 1940 in Ryan, Oklahoma; eigentlich Carlos Ray Norris Jr.) ist ein US-amerikanischer Action-Schauspieler.
> 
> Chuck Norris ist ausführender Produzent und Hauptdarsteller von Walker, Texas Ranger, einer erfolgreichen US-Fernsehserie. Größere Bekanntheit erlangte er als Filmgegner von Bruce Lee in Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu und durch die dreiteilige Kinofilmreihe Missing-in-Action.
> xD




Du hats es nicht geschafft den Post eins darunter (von Ohrensammler) zu lesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róki (21. Mai 2008)

BITTE DIE AKTUELLEN INFOS BEACHTEN!

Chuck Norris spricht während der Fahrt mit dem Busfahrer.

Chuck Norris war Selbstmordattentäter... 2 mal.

Chuck Norris kann Fische ertränken.

Chuck Norris jongliert freihändig.

Chuck Norris glüht auch ohne Schakkeline am Ende des HipHop-Heims die Vegetarier härter von unten vor als Mittwochs.

Chuck Norris kann Schuhe mit Klettverschluss zubinden.

Chuck Norris kann im Kinderkarussell überholen.

Chuck Norris weiss, warum da Stroh rumliegt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr9FQG4jXuA

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf alles... auch auf Tiernahrung!

Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig... Er kaut Bienen.

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf alles... auch auf Bienen!

Wenns aussieht wie Hühnchen, riecht wie Hühnchen, schmeckt wie Hühnchen und Chuck Norris sagt es ist Rind, dann ist es VERDAMMT NOCH MAL Rind !!!

Chuck Norris niest mit offenen Augen.

Chuck Norris kann Feuer mit einer Lupe machen... Nachts!

Chuck Norris schläft mit einem Kissen unter seiner Pistole.

Chuck Norris hat bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt... 2 mal.

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass, das Wasser wird Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris isst sein Knoppers schon um 9.

so alle chuk witze und nun vote 4 close


----------



## luXz (21. Mai 2008)

ich finde wer chuck norris witze nicht mag sollte mal lockerer werden

klar chuck norris witze sind alt aber das heißt nicht das sie schlecht sind!
das sind klassiker!

also dann fang ich mal an weils niemand zu mehr als nur flames gebracht hat

"Sido hat mal gefragt wer Chuck Norris sei, seitdem trägt er 'ne Maske"
"Chuck Norris schläft mit einem Kopfkissen unter seiner Kanone"


Edit: oh bin doch nicht der erste xD


----------



## Róki (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (21. Mai 2008)

@ Purity  

Ne. 

Scheint wohl so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, kann ich jetzt auch nix gegen machen.Editieren is vieeel zu umtändlich xD


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (21. Mai 2008)

ohh bitte last die kinder witze... versteht eh keiner auserdem sind die nicht witzig*

 vote4close
*


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Nein was macht der jetzt bei Gott & die Welt. Verbannt ihn. Pfui geh weg. Pfui. Pfui.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Mai 2008)

Chuck Norris hat soeben diesen Thread reportet. Danke Chuck!

~closed


----------

